# Native Instruments Massive X



## kavinsky (Sep 7, 2018)

Its quite odd that NI are doing the announcement half a year before the actual release
But the UI does look interesting
I wonder what the new features would be, because in the wavetable synthesis field it would be very hard to compete against Serum


The UI (especially the oscillators with waveforms) looks reminiscent of Virus


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 7, 2018)

Looking forward to the release.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 7, 2018)

Mikael Adle said:


> Looking forward to the release.



Looking forward to your soundsets for Massive X!


----------



## Mikael Adle (Sep 8, 2018)

@Mornats.
Cool, good to hear.

It looks very different. Hopefully the main concept is left intact but with massively added features and possibilities.
Future will tell.


----------



## JPQ (Oct 8, 2018)

Mikael Adle said:


> @Mornats.
> Cool, good to hear.
> 
> It looks very different. Hopefully the main concept is left intact but with massively added features and possibilities.
> Future will tell.


or they dont replace each other like they coexits.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 8, 2018)

I attended a Native Meetup this weekend and the people there are thinking that Massive X will run concurrently with Massive as a product.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 8, 2018)

It IS going to be like that.


----------



## redlester (Oct 11, 2018)

The web page for Massive X, which has been there since the day it was announced, features this statement:

*MASSIVE X is an addition to the MASSIVE family, and will exist side by side with the original instrument.*

I think a lot of people missed that judging by many of the converstations on this and other forums.


----------

